

Human-consensus hurricane forecasting - wensing
http://stormpulse.wordpress.com/2007/08/19/human-consensus-hurricane-forecasting/
We're letting the cat out of the bag on our top secret feature.  We'll have the feature on the site by week's end (just in time for the next thing that comes down the Caribbean pike).<p>What do you think?
======
eastsidegringo
The weather enthusiasts behind Stormpulse.com are applying the concept of the
wisdom of crowds to hurricane forecasting. How? Create an account at
Stormpulse.com and the next time there's an active storm, tell them where you
think the storm is going to go by filling out a slick little form. They're
going to take everyone's forecasts and aggregate them to see if you (and the
crowd) can accurately forecast the the movement and strengthening of tropical
cyclones.

